# Two of my male pigeons paired



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Two of my male pigeons paired even though the first was prevouosly paired with a hen, and they even laid on eggs and everything. 

I'm shocked and I'm so sorry for this hen he terribly misses her mate and he is now pecking her whenever she approaces him. What can I do??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Remove the second cock pigeon from the loft for a few days.

How old the two cocks and the hen ? Do you have other birds together in the loft ?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

eternal said:


> Two of my male pigeons paired even though the first was prevouosly paired with a hen, and they even laid on eggs and everything.
> 
> I'm shocked and I'm so sorry for this hen he terribly misses her mate and he is now pecking her whenever she approaces him. What can I do??


Separate the two males. Or accept that they are together and get another male for the hen.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

One cock and the hen are the pigeons I rescued. 
The hen is maybe 1 year old, her son (and her mate) is 8 months old, and the other cock is 3 and a half months old. 

They are actually my pets and live with me in an apartment. 

I really don't know how this happened, it's not like there weren't any females for younger male to court. I even cought them (the males) feeding each other.

The hen is desperate, always trying to kiss her mate and he pecks her!!!! 

I separated them, younger male (Bebi) is with me and my cockatiel in the dining room, they are on my balcony (it's like a room actually and completely in glass), two sick pigeons are in my bedroom, and one who is recovering is in my kitchen. Crazy, crazy situation!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eternal said:


> One cock and the hen are the pigeons I rescued.
> The hen is maybe 1 year old, her son (and her mate) is 8 months old, and the other cock is 3 and a half months old.
> 
> They are actually my pets and live with me in an apartment.
> ...


sounds like you need a house or trailer home...lol.. your family is growing...lol..


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

eternal said:


> One cock and the hen are the pigeons I rescued.
> The hen is maybe 1 year old, her son (and her mate) is 8 months old, and the other cock is 3 and a half months old.
> 
> They are actually my pets and live with me in an apartment.
> ...


How do you know the younger bird is a male?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey I think the younger one might be a female.Cock birds dont pair only hens do.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He's always cooing, coutring my hands, legs, etc. I'm pretty sure it's male.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

At 3 and 1/2 months pigeons are very young and do show same gender pairing, adult males will coo around young pigeons of this age.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

aslan1 said:


> Hey I think the younger one might be a female.Cock birds dont pair only hens do.


This is certainly wishful thinking!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

ptras said:


> This is certainly wishful thinking!


agreed male mating isnt all that uncommon , I have two males pairs myself


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I have huge, huge problem!!!! the first male, one that has a mate, is now pooping yellow poop, like an egg yolk, there is no shell, and there was even one trop of blood?????? 

how can this be????? what is happening???


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

*COnfusion*

ok ok ok so let me get this straight, the males are paired up 2gether? like "gay".

OK what i get is that one of the 2 males is the mate, and the female wants to get back together-But the male refuses - right???

-Dan
P.S. So please explain to me about the 2 males confusion????!!!??!?!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Pigeon80error said:


> ok ok ok so let me get this straight, the males are paired up 2gether? like "gay".
> 
> OK what i get is that one of the 2 males is the mate, and the female wants to get back together-But the male refuses - right???
> 
> ...


Actually it was a male to female pairing and got bad with an issue of egg binding, there is another thread on that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Actually it was a male to female pairing and got bad with an issue of egg binding, there is another thread on that.


OH. Thank you. I missed that too.


----------

